# Weird reaction to cigarettes



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

I started smoking about 4 months ago. I started smoking few per week, then increased to 3 per day, and then I was just smoking regularly the whole pack and one month ago I stopped it...now I just smoke them again occasionally 5 a week or so back to the start. Let me make clear the only reason why I smoke is to calm my anxiety since I'm under no medication or therapy...so I find it relaxes me abit, to then feel like crap 20 minutes later. I've been having migraines, horrible nausea and dizziness after I smoke only a couple of them it's nothing, this is like the 5th time I feel these symptoms and before I didn't get them....I wonder why.


----------



## Eric83 (Aug 22, 2010)

I get these same feelings as well. I have friends that have to smoke while they work and I dont know how they do it. I try not to smoke a lot (at max one a day) so when I do have one i get a pretty heavy head rush.

I recommend just straight up quit, or try to cut back. I've been trying to smoke just a cigar or two a week, although that hasnt worked out well at all.

If you can't quit, then maybe you can try smoking higher quality cigarettes, such as American Spirits. What brand do you normally smoke?


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric83 said:


> I get these same feelings as well. I have friends that have to smoke while they work and I dont know how they do it. I try not to smoke a lot (at max one a day) so when I do have one i get a pretty heavy head rush.
> 
> I recommend just straight up quit, or try to cut back. I've been trying to smoke just a cigar or two a week, although that hasnt worked out well at all.
> 
> If you can't quit, then maybe you can try smoking higher quality cigarettes, such as American Spirits. What brand do you normally smoke?


I smoke viceroy and malboro I switch between menthol and the regular kind for a change, but yeah you're probably right. I was just thinking to quit...I feel it relaxes my anxiety for about an hour or two but then if I'm getting these symptoms is not worth it.


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)

You need to get your body adjusted to the lack of nicotine now, thats what causes head rushes as i call it, they are worse when you have the first cigarette of the day, i have been smoking a few years and i get dizzy when i dont smoke the amount of cigarettes i normally do. Maybe try quitting all together. It lowers your blood pressure and deprives your brain of oxygen which is really no good, but hey its better than taking medication


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Emmz92 said:


> You need to get your body adjusted to the lack of nicotine now, thats what causes head rushes as i call it, they are worse when you have the first cigarette of the day, i have been smoking a few years and i get dizzy when i dont smoke the amount of cigarettes i normally do. Maybe try quitting all together. It lowers your blood pressure and deprives your brain of oxygen which is really no good, but hey its better than taking medication


Yeah I'm gonna have to quit no addiction is good. I agree medication isn't any better. I have't found the right thing to calm me down yet...i'm in the search.


----------



## Eric83 (Aug 22, 2010)

sophiek said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to quit no addiction is good. I agree medication isn't any better. I have't found the right thing to calm me down yet...i'm in the search.


Running? Meditation? Music? Retarded 80s sitcoms (My personal favorite)? Drawing?


----------



## kid a (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah i dont understand how people can casually smoke anywhere.it does relax me a lot of the time,but sometimes i get dizzy and it will make me antsy and kind of jittery like coffee would? idk its just my anxiety reacting to it, and that may be whats happening. i get kind of nauseous sometimes too like 15-20 min later or even right after, but thats only sometimes, especially if im dizzy. but the dizziness happens to everyone from time to time if you inhale to hard or to much at once. i dont know why but i cant get addicted to cigarettes and i have smoked a lot and i can stop whenever i choose, i dont smoke right now and have randomly thought about it when i need to calm my nerves but i dont need them


----------



## Eric83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yea a lot of times I think "Damn I need a cigarette" and then I remember that all its gonna do is drag me down and make me tired and make it harder for me to solve my problem (a lot of times it's school work).


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

Back when I had the habit of smoking cigarettes, it did feel great after a stressful day. I had bad reactions to menthols and it made my stomach feel weird. 

But yah... I don't want to say "don't smoke" because people will do what they'll do, but I just got health-conscious when I decided to stop. The first 3 days are the hardest when quitting.

Also, something I found interesting... I always felt weird or like I wasn't smoking the correct way when in public. I could never enjoy myself or a cigarette when in a crowd of people.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

You are way too young and pretty to smoke, in my opinion.  I don't mean that in a declarative or bossy way.

There was this 100 year old lady, that never did smoke all of her life. Her skin looked amazing compared to a 50-60 year old smoker. She had way less wrinkles, even at 100. Not to mention, she lived 100 years. :b

I just know that women usually are way more self conscious of getting wrinkles than guys are.

Sounds like you know exactly what you are doing. Addiction is not healthy, and you also realize that and the fact that you need to find something to replace it. You sound very smart, so I'm sure you will find a way to quit. Good luck.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric83 said:


> Running? Meditation? Music? Retarded 80s sitcoms (My personal favorite)? Drawing?


Not a bad idea thanks for the suggestions. I find music relaxes me especially classical. Meditation is something I've tried before but not for too long, I may try it again one of these days. And I love anything from the 80's, it's the max 



MrShyandTimid said:


> Back when I had the habit of smoking cigarettes, it did feel great after a stressful day. I had bad reactions to menthols and it made my stomach feel weird.
> 
> But yah... I don't want to say "don't smoke" because people will do what they'll do, but I just got health-conscious when I decided to stop. The first 3 days are the hardest when quitting.
> 
> Also, something I found interesting... I always felt weird or like I wasn't smoking the correct way when in public. I could never enjoy myself or a cigarette when in a crowd of people.


Yeah, menthols gave me weird after effects. Cigarettes are not worth smoking anymore, bad breath, headaches, nausea, lung cancer I don't think it's worth it to ruin your health, not to mention the price. I used to have the same, but I'm working on being more rational and understand that nobody is looking at how I smoke, strangers that walk pass you as you smoke are concerned with their own lives as we all are.



Robot The Human said:


> You are way too young and pretty to smoke, in my opinion.  I don't mean that in a declarative or bossy way.
> 
> There was this 100 year old lady, that never did smoke all of her life. Her skin looked amazing compared to a 50-60 year old smoker. She had way less wrinkles, even at 100. Not to mention, she lived 100 years. :b
> 
> ...


I'm flattered thanks  I think it's just common sense if I don't quit I'll just damage myself more than anything and since I've had family die from lung cancer it isn't very smart to keep on doing it when I know the consequences in the long run. I agree nothing tops a healthier lifestyle and there probably are other natural approaches to try on the market for anxiety (other than meds).

__________________


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

I've never experienced any of that and I've been smoking 10 to 20 a day for about 4 years but it does sound like it's because your body isn't use to the tobacco or nicotine. Since it doesn't seem like you're addicted yet I think it's best you don't smoke anymore.
I regret starting.


----------



## disarmonia mundi (Jan 12, 2010)

You feel the effects because you have no nicotine tolerance, once you develop tolerance smoking just satisfies the cravings. Maybe you started inhaling better.

I remember the first time I took a couple long deep drags off a cigarette (strong brand), my face went numb and felt so dizzy it was hard to walk straight :b and hit half a cigarette worth out of a waterfall bong, fell flat on my *** sweating and struggling not to puke. You never get the strong nicotine headrush again tho if you keep smoking... for a while you'll still feel something with the first cigarette of the day


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

disarmonia mundi said:


> You feel the effects because you have no nicotine tolerance, once you develop tolerance smoking just satisfies the cravings. Maybe you started inhaling better.
> 
> I remember the first time I took a couple long deep drags off a cigarette (strong brand), my face went numb and felt so dizzy it was hard to walk straight :b and hit half a cigarette worth out of a waterfall bong, fell flat on my *** sweating and struggling not to puke. You never get the strong nicotine headrush again tho if you keep smoking... for a while you'll still feel something with the first cigarette of the day


Yeah I figured it was low nicotines levels on my system and prolonged head rushes for smoking too much at once...probably the brand comes into play also.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

Just quit.

If you need to smoke something, smoke pot. All cigarettes do is waste money and make you a fiend. It's a lot easier now than in 5, 10 years when you realize it is a waste, then it's too late.


----------



## JenUH (Oct 31, 2012)

Eric83 said:


> . I've been trying to smoke just a cigar or two a week, although that hasnt worked out well at all.


You do realize that cigars are worse than cigarettes right...?


----------



## angelv18 (Mar 1, 2015)

*nicotine knock out*



Insanityonthego said:


> I started smoking about 4 months ago. I started smoking few per week, then increased to 3 per day, and then I was just smoking regularly the whole pack and one month ago I stopped it...now I just smoke them again occasionally 5 a week or so back to the start. Let me make clear the only reason why I smoke is to calm my anxiety since I'm under no medication or therapy...so I find it relaxes me abit, to then feel like crap 20 minutes later. I've been having migraines, horrible nausea and dizziness after I smoke only a couple of them it's nothing, this is like the 5th time I feel these symptoms and before I didn't get them....I wonder why.


Interesting to hear this - felt to me i was addicted to feeling **** while others smoked for a stimulant it would just knock me out. But when stress hit i needed the knock out. seems to affect some of us in different ways. I was addicted to the knock out - not the social smoking. I've never felt felt freer than when i manage to stop smoking..... Not sure about the migraines and mine didn't lessen with time or start less - it's always been the same. Strangely though my mum has the same reaction. I was once told it may be a double gene susceptibility to the muscle decouplant. who knows, that or just a general sensitivity and bodily resistance to something I know isn't good for me. Weird how you didn't get it before though.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

there is absolutely no benefits to smoking at all , there are so many chemicals in cigarettes


----------



## sqiee22 (Jan 27, 2015)

also make sure you get enough air in between drags


----------

